# Micro EDC - 2x xpg, double ashperical, 16Gbyte, carbon cover...



## mash.m (Jun 25, 2010)

hi,

the last few month a haven´t much time for my hobby, so i done only some mods for my friends. after selling my micro chimera i need a new edc, but a little smaller cause the micro chimery does not fit in every pocket from my jeans.
a coupple hours and some sheets of paper later i had a plan. it should be the same form factor like the micro chimera but much smaller and without a laser.

my plan was:

- a self milled body
- body powdercoated white
- a carbon cover
- two neutral white xp-g
- one d2flex
- aspherical lens
- permanent glowing power button
- permanent glowing emitters
- 16 gbyte micro sd card with reader
- usb jack to charge and to access the micro sd card

the first problem was the d2flex, cause it is to big to fit inside. i desolder all parts and stack the atmel and the fet. now i use the d2flex without the voltage regulation for the atmel. this is no problem cause i use only one lipoly battery.
second problem was the aspherical setup. i ordered several lenses, but no one was good enough to get the throw i want. late at night i played with the lenses from the sst-90 emitter. they poped of by accident. this was the right way to get it. now i use the sst-90 lens direct in front of the xp-g and 3mm after this lens i use a zeiss ashperical with 15mm focal lengh.

and this is the result of many hours of work:






















i will reopen the cover for upgrading the 16 gbyte micro sd card to a 32 gbyte. the a take some pictures from inside.

markus


----------



## Hill (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a little beauty! You've got some great skills at shrinking things down.

:thumbsup: Nice work!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nice. Does the beam shot give you two spot?


----------



## mash.m (Jun 25, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Very nice. Does the beam shot give you two spot?


 
no, i spend much time to setup the lenses in the right direction to get one spot.

markus


----------



## mash.m (Jun 25, 2010)

here are two beamshot. sorry for the bad quality. but i did them just in time without a tripod.

10 meters away:





against a white wall. here you can see the two emitters on top of each other:





markus


----------



## Rjkpsmith (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice light! I am curious as to what type of battery you used and how you wired it up to the usb charging port. I assume that it is a mini Li-Po battery of some sort. When you open it to take pictures it would be great if you could explain some of that for us...


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 25, 2010)

Very cool, great job.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 25, 2010)

DUDE. I want one. Where do I sign? :huh:


----------



## zeramant86 (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you thought of selling a few of these? What kind of battery life and output do you get?


----------



## mash.m (Jun 30, 2010)

hi,

i use a 600mah lipoly battery that is able to discharge at 25c. i didn´t make any runtime test, but at highest mode the light will get warm after some minutes so it can´t run permanent at full power.
each xpg gets 900ma at highest mode.

there is a max1551 charger ic integrated, so every time you conect to the usb port it will be charged till it arrive 4.2 volts. the power button change from blue to red while charging. when the battery is full the red charging indicator go off.

what are you willing to pay for it? maybe a make a small series of this light!

markus


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jun 30, 2010)

VERY VERY NICE work! 

If you do decide to make a small run, of course depending on price, I might be interested in one of them. 

That is a 10M beamshot? IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## calflash (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like to join the interest list. I am interested in more details first but if you make a small batch I think I would like to buy one. 

What kind of weatherproofing does it have?

What kind of levels are available?

Is it possible to design it with one emitter for throw and one for flood? Perhaps with the possibility of using one emitter at a time (if you only want flood or only want throw) or the option of both emitters being on at the same time?

Thanks for an exciting product.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 5, 2013)

That tiny little thing looks like it puts out more light than my SR90... color me impressed!


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 5, 2013)

You guys do realize thats this thread is 2 1/2 years old? 

BTW: this thing is awesome!


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 5, 2013)

I did not notice. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## samuraishot (Jan 5, 2013)

It's an old thread, but the OP just sold this light in the customs BST forum. He mentioned there that he's thinking of doing a small run if there's enough interest. Nice light!


----------



## JDest (Jan 5, 2013)

Well then color me interested


----------



## darkangel55555 (Jun 20, 2013)

Since this is already resurrected, I'm not necroposting ;p

Please add me to the list. I'd probably limit myself to about $100, but that's just me. The work involved, especially fitting a driver in there, is probably going to put you past that.

Subbed for updates!


----------



## DIWdiver (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks to me like a wicked light. If I needed an EDC, this would be high on my list, especially if it offered the selective throw/flood option. 

IMHO, you didn't receive appropriate accolades when you first posted this.


----------

